# Genuine Christian Actors/Actresses



## Reformingstudent

Was just wondering if there are any real Christians in the movie/TV industry. And I'm not talking about the Gary Busey types who pop up on TBN and talk about their great faith in Jesus one day and go on a psychotic rant the next. How many genuine believers in Christ are working in front of the cameras and are really trying to live for Him I wonder.


----------



## larryjf

Here are some to consider:

Kirk Cameron
Robert Duvall
Olivia Newton-John
Gavin McLeod
John Schneider
Paul Walker
Stephen Baldwin
Andy Griffith
Steve McQueen
Lisa Whelchel
Miley Cyrus
Jonas Brothers


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

Steve McQueen

Didn't know that.


----------



## ColdSilverMoon

larryjf said:


> Here are some to consider:
> 
> Kirk Cameron
> Robert Duvall
> Olivia Newton-John
> Gavin McLeod
> John Schneider
> Paul Walker
> Stephen Baldwin
> Andy Griffith
> Steve McQueen
> Lisa Whelchel
> Miley Cyrus
> Jonas Brothers



I think you can strike Robert Duvall from that list. I love the guy as an actor, but he has said before "he does his own thing" as far as religion goes, and that was a recent interview. Patricia Heaton of Everybody Loves Raymond (a show I never watched) also claims to be a Christian. Though he's deceased, Charleton Heston could be on the list as well...


----------



## Galatians220

Add Richard Kiel ("Jaws" in the James Bond movies) to the list; he retired from the movie industry in part because his faith meant more to him: Richard Kiel Fan Club. Also Jennifer O'Neill ("Summer of '42," etc.): Jennifer O'Neill - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.

I, too, read that Steve McQueen had been converted in the last few months of his life. He'd been leaning that way for quite some time. 

Margaret


----------



## No Longer A Libertine

larryjf said:


> Here are some to consider:
> 
> Kirk Cameron
> Robert Duvall
> Olivia Newton-John
> Gavin McLeod
> John Schneider
> Paul Walker
> Stephen Baldwin
> Andy Griffith
> Steve McQueen
> Lisa Whelchel
> Miley Cyrus
> Jonas Brothers


Paul Walker is a Mormon.


----------



## ColdSilverMoon

Also add Tom Lester, who was a star on Green Acres. I actually heard him speak at my previous church...


----------



## Reformingstudent

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Steve McQueen
> 
> Didn't know that.



That's news to me as well.

Glad to hear Miley Cyrus is a believer in Christ. Know she's been going through a rough time of it lately. May God keep her safe in the industry she works in.


----------



## Stephen

I saw Stephen Baldwin on The Apprentice and I was not impressed with him. I know he claims to be "born again" but I did not see much difference between him and some of the others on the show. There is a fairly new actor who is a young man that has appeared in a few movies that is a member of a PCA congregation in North Carolina. There was an article about him in *By Faith *magazine a couple years ago, but I cannot recall his name. Are you sure that Miley Cyrus is a believer? What an amazing change we would see in the entertainment industry, if more Christians took the creation mandate serious.


----------



## TimV

> I, too, read that Steve McQueen had been converted in the last few months of his life. He'd been leaning that way for quite some time.



He started going to the same mega church in Ventura that my family went to when I was a teenager. Missionary Church Alliance, solid Evangelical type. He introduced his daugher to one of my friends there and they started dating. His conversion was considered legit by everyone.


----------



## Zenas

What, no Mel Gibson?!


----------



## Blue Tick

I find it would be extremely difficult to be an actor in Hollywood and to be open with one's faith. From a professionally perspective the auditions that a Christian can apply for are quite slim. Up and coming actors aren't in the position to chose what roles they can take. Most of them will take anything that pays something. Secondly, once you get the part how will it affect the family? Does the role require kissing another person? Does the part require the Lord's name to be used in vain? Are they required to work on the Lord's Day? There are so many issues that it seems very difficult to be a devoted Christian and an actor who's committed to their craft. There's going to be a compromise somewhere.


The life of an actor is not all the glitz and fame the media promotes. It’s actually the worst profession in the entertainment industry. Aspiring actors are considered slime in the industry. Their treated like dirt and their asked to perform like dirt. It’s absolutely degrading beyond belief. People move to Hollywood waste 10-15 years of their lives waiting to be discovered only to find that age has caught up with them. They destroy their souls, waste money on worthless acting lessons, and jump from one workshop to the other, all with hopes of being discovered.


----------



## Stephen

Zenas said:


> What, no Mel Gibson?!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

Blue Tick said:


> I find it would be extremely difficult to be an actor in Hollywood and to be open with one's faith. From a professionally perspective the auditions that a Christian can apply for are quite slim. Up and coming actors aren't in the position to chose what roles they can take. Most of them will take anything that pays something. Secondly, once you get the part how will it affect the family? Does the role require kissing another person? Does the part require the Lord's name to be used in vain? Are they required to work on the Lord's Day? There are so many issues that it seems very difficult to be a devoted Christian and an actor who's committed to their craft. There's going to be a compromise somewhere.
> 
> 
> The life of an actor is not all the glitz and fame the media promotes. It’s actually the worst profession in the entertainment industry. Aspiring actors are considered slime in the industry. Their treated like dirt and their asked to perform like dirt. It’s absolutely degrading beyond belief. People move to Hollywood waste 10-15 years of their lives waiting to be discovered only to find that age has caught up with them. They destroy their souls, waste money on worthless acting lessons, and jump from one workshop to the other, all with hopes of being discovered.



Yes, it would be _difficult_ to be a Christian actor, but difficulties are for overcoming; we are to rule and subdue, not let the world walk all over us.

The truth is, that it is always difficult to be a Christian in any situation. But that is not an excuse for not perservering.


----------



## Stephen

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Blue Tick said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it would be extremely difficult to be an actor in Hollywood and to be open with one's faith. From a professionally perspective the auditions that a Christian can apply for are quite slim. Up and coming actors aren't in the position to chose what roles they can take. Most of them will take anything that pays something. Secondly, once you get the part how will it affect the family? Does the role require kissing another person? Does the part require the Lord's name to be used in vain? Are they required to work on the Lord's Day? There are so many issues that it seems very difficult to be a devoted Christian and an actor who's committed to their craft. There's going to be a compromise somewhere.
> 
> 
> The life of an actor is not all the glitz and fame the media promotes. It’s actually the worst profession in the entertainment industry. Aspiring actors are considered slime in the industry. Their treated like dirt and their asked to perform like dirt. It’s absolutely degrading beyond belief. People move to Hollywood waste 10-15 years of their lives waiting to be discovered only to find that age has caught up with them. They destroy their souls, waste money on worthless acting lessons, and jump from one workshop to the other, all with hopes of being discovered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it would be _difficult_ to be a Christian actor, but difficulties are for overcoming; we are to rule and subdue, not let the world walk all over us.
> 
> The truth is, that it is always difficult to be a Christian in any situation. But that is not an excuse for not perservering.
Click to expand...


 This is why dispensationalism has been so popular in the church, because we just live our Christian lives and wait for the rapture. We are starting to see a change with more of an emphasis on the creation mandate that was taught by the late Dr. James Kennedy and by men like Ken Gentry, Gary Demar, and George Grant. Francis Schaeffer was teaching this long ago.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Y'all are getting me riled up. Amen and pass the ammunition!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## caddy

larryjf said:


> Here are some to consider:
> 
> Kirk Cameron
> Robert Duvall
> Olivia Newton-John
> Gavin McLeod
> John Schneider
> Paul Walker
> Stephen Baldwin
> Andy Griffith
> Steve McQueen
> Lisa Whelchel
> Miley Cyrus
> Jonas Brothers


 
Paul Walker is Mormon


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

No Longer A Libertine said:


> larryjf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some to consider:
> 
> Kirk Cameron
> Robert Duvall
> Olivia Newton-John
> Gavin McLeod
> John Schneider
> Paul Walker
> Stephen Baldwin
> Andy Griffith
> Steve McQueen
> Lisa Whelchel
> Miley Cyrus
> Jonas Brothers
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Walker is a Mormon.
Click to expand...




caddy said:


> larryjf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some to consider:
> 
> Kirk Cameron
> Robert Duvall
> Olivia Newton-John
> Gavin McLeod
> John Schneider
> Paul Walker
> Stephen Baldwin
> Andy Griffith
> Steve McQueen
> Lisa Whelchel
> Miley Cyrus
> Jonas Brothers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Walker is Mormon
Click to expand...


Now where have I heard that one before?


----------



## caddy

Daniel Ritchie said:


> No Longer A Libertine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> larryjf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some to consider:
> 
> Kirk Cameron
> Robert Duvall
> Olivia Newton-John
> Gavin McLeod
> John Schneider
> Paul Walker
> Stephen Baldwin
> Andy Griffith
> Steve McQueen
> Lisa Whelchel
> Miley Cyrus
> Jonas Brothers
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Walker is a Mormon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> larryjf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some to consider:
> 
> Kirk Cameron
> Robert Duvall
> Olivia Newton-John
> Gavin McLeod
> John Schneider
> Paul Walker
> Stephen Baldwin
> Andy Griffith
> Steve McQueen
> Lisa Whelchel
> Miley Cyrus
> Jonas Brothers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Paul Walker is Mormon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now where have I heard that one before?
Click to expand...

 
LOL

Sorry...I'm guilty of not reading the whole thread before I post


----------



## Stephen

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Y'all are getting me riled up. Amen and pass the ammunition!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Can I get an amen.   are Reformed people allowed to shout amen or is that a charismatic thing


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Woooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jaybird0827

Olivia Newton-John?

For real????


----------



## Stephen

jaybird0827 said:


> Olivia Newton-John?
> 
> For real????





Yeah, I had to laugh on that one, even though I liked her music when she was popular.


----------



## Galatians220

Zenas said:


> What, no Mel Gibson?!


 
   

Margaret


----------



## Galatians220

jaybird0827 said:


> Olivia Newton-John?
> 
> For real????


 
Here's a recent quote from her fan site: 
*Quotes*

_*"To me luxury is to be at home with my daughter, and the occasional massage doesn't hurt." -Olivia Newton-John.*_

The "Patrick McDermott gone missing" episode remains a bit tawdry...

"Fruit of the spirit?" Hopefully, in the bud, but -- not overly obvious right now.

Margaret


----------



## BJClark

It's said Mandy Moore is, and Willie Ames of (Eight is Enough--and of course Bibleman)

Now, I wouldn't call some of these "Christians" but here is a list that I found..

Famous Christians in Sports, Entertainment, More

Actors 
Willie Aames - former actor ("Eight is Enough") turned "Bibleman" 
Corbin Allred - actor, "Robin Hood: Men in Tights"; "Teen Angel" 
Billy Barty - actor, famed "Little People" activist, "Willow" 
Justine Bateman - actress 
Gary Burghoff - actor ("Radar O'Reilly" on M.A.S.H.) 
Gary Busey - actor 
Kirk Cameron - actor, "Growing Pains" 
Carl Clarfalio - actor ("The Thing" in Corman's FF film) 
Lacey Chabert - Actress from "Party of Five" 
Anna Chlumsky - Actress 
Deezer D - Actor on "E.R.", Christian rapper 
Anne B. Davis - "Alice" on the Brady Bunch 
Clifton Davis - movie star 
Hazel Dawn - movie star 
Laraine Day - movie star 
Mark Deakins - actor ("Star Trek: Insurrection", Axum on "Star Trek: Voyager") 
Donna Douglas - actress ("Ellie May Clampett" on "Beverly Hillbillies") 
Roma Downey - actress on "Touched by an Angel" 
Robert Duvall - actor 
Aaron Eckhart - movie star ("The Pledge", "Erin Brockovich", "Possession", etc.) 
Dale Evans (1912-2001) - actress 
Kim Fields - actor, "Facts of Life" 
Rhonda Fleming - movie star 
Mel Gibson - movie star 
Ryan Gosling - actor ("The Believer", Hercules on "Young Hercules") 
Andy Griffith - actor, "Andy Griffith Show" 
Charlton Heston - actor, "The Ten Commandments" 
Tom Hanks - movie star 
Dean Jagger - movie star (Academy Award for "Twelve O'Clock High", etc.) 
Dean Jones - movie star 
Danny Kamekona - actor (popular Hawaiian actor; "Hawaii 5-O"; Miyagi's rival "Sato" in "Karate Kid II") 
Richard Kiel - actor; Jaws in The Spy Who Loved Me; Moonraker 
Carol Lawrence - singer/dancer/actress, once married to Robert Goulet 
Olivia Newton-John - popular Australian-born singer, actress 
Bruce Marchiano - actor, Jesus in The Gospel According to Matthew 
Gavin McLeod - actor, Captain Stubing on The Love Boat 
Terry Moore - Academy Award-nominated actress (Come Back, Little Sheba, etc.) 
Tia and Tamer Mowry - Actresses on Sister Sister 
Robert Newman - actor 
Chuck Norris - actor, "Walker Texas Ranger" 
Austen O'Brian - actor on Promised Land 
Merlin Olsen - football player, actor (Little House on the Prairie; Aaron's Way) 
Jennifer O'Neill - actor 
Donny Osmond and Marie Osmond - popular singers, TV show hosts 
Kelly Packard - Wonder Years; Blossom; Step By Step; Baywatch; Boy Meets World 
Austin Peck - Soap Opera actor 
Pat Priest - actress ("Marilyn Munster" on The Munsters TV show; Easy Come, Easy Go w/Elvis Presley) 
Della Reese - actress, "Touched by an Angel" 
Judge Reinhold - actor 
Fred Rogers - "Mr. Rogers Neighborhood" 
Roy Rogers (1911-1998) - TV star 
Mickey Rooney - actor 
Jane Russell - movie star 
John Schneider - actor, "The Dukes of Hazzard", founder, FaithWorks! 
Connie Seleca - actress 
Nancy Stafford - actress, Matlock; MacGyver 
David Suchet - actor ("Hercule Poirot" on the PBS series Mystery) 
Mr T. - Actor 
Russ Tamblyn - actor (Peyton Place, West Side Story, etc.) 
Ben Vereen - Actor 
Paul Walker - movie star (Varsity Blues, Meet the Deedles, The Fast and the Furious, etc.) 
Robert Walker - actor (Strangers on a Train, etc.) 
Lisa Whelchel - actress, The Facts of Life 
Johnny Whitaker - actor, Family Affair 
Demond Wilson - actor, Lamont Sanford 
Marie Windsor - movie star 
Elijah Wood - actor 
Heather Young - TV star, Land of Giants 
Loretta Young - movie star (Best Actress Academy Award for The Farmer's Daughter) 

TV/Movie Producers and Directors 
Martha Williamson - executive producer "Touched by an Angel" 
John Woo - director, "Mission Impossible II", "Broken Arrow" 
Don Bluth - animation director/producer (Land Before Time; Titan A.E.; The Secret of NIMH; etc.) 
Richard Dutcher - director/screenwriter/actor (Girl Crazy; God's Army) 
Kieth Merrill (Academy award-winning IMAX director; "The Great American Cowboy; "Amazon", etc.) 
Jerry Molen - movie producer (Schindler's List; Jurassic Park, Twister; Hook; Rain Man; etc.) 
Richard Rich - animation director (The King and I; The Black Cauldron) 
Ken Wales - producer, "Christy" 
Michael Warren - producer, "Family Matters"


----------



## Ivan

Galatians220 said:


> jaybird0827 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Olivia Newton-John?
> 
> For real????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a recent quote from her fan site:
> *Quotes*
> 
> _*"To me luxury is to be at home with my daughter, and the occasional massage doesn't hurt." -Olivia Newton-John.*_
> 
> The "Patrick McDermott gone missing" episode remains a bit tawdry...
> 
> "Fruit of the spirit?" Hopefully, in the bud, but -- not overly obvious right now.
> 
> Margaret
Click to expand...


That's what I was thinking, Margaret. 

In fact, the majority on the list provided makes me wonder: why is it so important that these Hollywood-types are Christian? I praise God if they are, but I'm more concerned with my own sancification and the members of my church than what goes on in Hollywood.


----------



## BJClark

As far as Robert Duvall goes, here is a link to an interview with him..

The religion of Robert Duvall, actor


----------



## Zenas

Every actor on that list that I've looked up has been a member of the LDS cult.


----------



## Ivan

If you are referring to post number 26, I know for certain that some of them are not LDS.


----------



## Josiah

Mandy Moore? Really? A Walk To Remember kinda left me scratching my head.


----------



## InevitablyReformed

Reformingstudent said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve McQueen
> 
> Didn't know that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's news to me as well.
> 
> Glad to hear Miley Cyrus is a believer in Christ. Know she's been going through a rough time of it lately. May God keep her safe in the industry she works in.
Click to expand...


I read recently in National Review in their "The Week" section that Miley Cyrus just posed for Vanity Fair Magazine wearing nothing but a bedsheet. She's 15 and her father was with her and gave his consent to the photo shoot. This is wrong on so many levels I can't even start the list...

Daniel


----------



## JBaldwin

Jane Fonda claimed to become a believer in 1998 and apparently still makes that claim. Does anyone know about this? Apparently she is a member of a church in Atlanta, GA and it was one of the factors that caused her split with Ted Turner.


----------



## Reformingstudent

Zenas said:


> Every actor on that list that I've looked up has been a member of the LDS cult.



For real? Every actor?
Wow.


----------



## Reformingstudent

JBaldwin said:


> Jane Fonda claimed to become a believer in 1998 and apparently still makes that claim. Does anyone know about this? Apparently she is a member of a church in Atlanta, GA and it was one of the factors that caused her split with Ted Turner.




Found this: How I Was Saved -- Beliefnet interviews Jane Fonda about her faith -- Beliefnet.com


----------



## Zenas

No, only the ones I looked up.

I looked up Paul Washer, Kelly Packard, Mr. Barty, and a couple of others- all LDS.


----------



## JBaldwin

Reformingstudent said:


> JBaldwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jane Fonda claimed to become a believer in 1998 and apparently still makes that claim. Does anyone know about this? Apparently she is a member of a church in Atlanta, GA and it was one of the factors that caused her split with Ted Turner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found this: How I Was Saved -- Beliefnet interviews Jane Fonda about her faith -- Beliefnet.com
Click to expand...


Thanks, that clarified things for me. Looks like she is one of those goddess Sophia types that I encountered in the PCUSA. That is not Christianity but a pagan goddess worship that pretends to be christian.


----------



## Ivan

Here's another from Ms. Fonda's statement about her faith:

Excerpt from Jane Fonda's 'My Life So Far' -- Beliefnet.com

What do you all think?


----------



## ColdSilverMoon

Two you may not think of: Bono and Bettie Page.

Bono might not be that surprising, other than the fact that it's hard to imagine the lead singer of one of the top 5 all-time great rock bands being a believer. But he does make a clear profession of faith, and in a recent interview basically said you had to believe Christ or reject Him, and that there was no middle ground (he claims to believe in Him). When you think about it, about the worst thing U2 does is use profanity in some of their concerts. Their lyrics are relatively "clean" otherwise. So, I would tend to accept his profession of faith as legitimate.

As for Bettie Page, she was one of the first and still "greatest" nude pin-up models of the 1950's. She had a somewhat strange conversion experience in her 40's, and became reclusive afterwards, but is said to have maintained her faith, despite some serious mental problems. I'm not sure of the exact nature of her belief, but from what I've heard it was a real repentance and faith.


----------



## Galatians220

JBaldwin said:


> Jane Fonda claimed to become a believer in 1998 and apparently still makes that claim. Does anyone know about this? Apparently she is a member of a church in Atlanta, GA and it was one of the factors that caused her split with Ted Turner.


 
Yes... She caused quite a flap in Hollywood when she went to one of those feminist luncheons and the "mistress of ceremonies" started to pray to "Mother Earth" or someone. I read that at that point, Jane Fonda stood up and yelled, "You all need to be praying to Jesus Christ instead!" whereupon she stomped out of the event. She claimed that her Christian faith broke up her marriage to Ted Turner, but she also still claims to be a diehard pro-choicer. Her continued support of NARAL and Planned Parenthood gives proof positive of that. I don't know *what* she is, really.

There is another point to consider: there are some Reformed people who consider all drama and those who practice it in violation of the 2nd Commandment. Their arguments are that God did not create us to play roles as other people; He created us to live every moment as His precious, unique creations and we are to work for His glory and honor _as ourselves._ They also say that we are not to make "graven images," which they say movies are; when an actor plays the part of a murderer or an adulterer, he is putting aside his real identity for a moment and becoming that "other character" in order to provide titillating entertainment for others. Also, when, for example, a married-in-real-life actor or actress plays a love scene with someone not his/her spouse, that is really, really wrong. They also say that it's wrong for us to watch people doing such things in movies or plays. 

I have a tract from a denomination that believes that; I'd heard that it was out there and requested the tract by phone. They required me, before they sent it, to prove my membership in a Reformed denomination prior to letting me have it. I provided them with such proof (my name on a roster of a congregation that they recognized) and they then decided that I was not a writer who would use the tract to humiliate or otherwise embarrass them, so they sent it. Now I can't find the tract, but it's here in this house somewhere. "The Evil of Drama," it was entitled, or something like that.

So is "Christian actor" or "actress" or "director" a contradiction in terms? I don't know, but that tract was pretty persuasive. I know that there are certain movies that I won't watch ever again, and I'm a lifelong movie aficionado. And some are considered to be the great movies... Married-in-real-life Jimmy Stewart doing a love scene with Grace Kelly in "Rear Window" (BTW, some say that he was a Christian) - okay, I watch that, but -- I feel kind of guilty doing it. "North by Northwest" - how many sins are on display in that?  Even Martin Landau admitted that he changed his small role in that movie ever so slightly so as to play the character as a homosexual because he thought it would "enhance" the part and make him and the film more marketable. I've watched "NBN" probably 30 times...  Cary Grant at his prime, after all...  _But I'm married... Shouldn't be admiring other men, even if they're no longer with us..._

If anyone wants the name of the denomination that publishes that tract & would like to see if it's still in print, just send me a PM... I will abide by their wishes not to go really public with their stance on "what's wrong" with play-acting.

Margaret


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Bono from what I understand is a "Mel Gibson"-type RC.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Bono from what I understand is a "Mel Gibson"-type RC.



I think he would profess to be evangelical.


----------



## CarlosOliveira

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Bono from what I understand is a "Mel Gibson"-type RC.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bono from what I understand is a "Mel Gibson"-type RC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he would profess to be evangelical.
Click to expand...


So would lots of people. I am positive that I have myself heard him call himself an evangelical.


----------



## Calvin'scuz

Stephen said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all are getting me riled up. Amen and pass the ammunition!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I get an amen.   are Reformed people allowed to shout amen or is that a charismatic thing
Click to expand...


Of course we are, its know as being Reforismatic.


----------



## Reformingstudent

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Bono from what I understand is a "Mel Gibson"-type RC.



Now I know I'm getting old. When you say Bono, I'm thinking of Cher's former husband, Sonny. :lol


----------



## ColdSilverMoon

Bono on Christ:

_"But I love the idea of the Sacrificial Lamb. I love the idea that God says: Look, you cretins, there are certain results to the way we are, to selfishness, and there's a mortality as part of your very sinful nature, and, let's face it, you're not living a very good life, are you? There are consequences to actions. The point of the death of Christ is that Christ took on the sins of the world, so that what we put out did not come back to us, and that our sinful nature does not reap the obvious death. That's the point. It should keep us humbled… . It's not our own good works that get us through the gates of heaven."_

Bono's theology may not be 100% correct, but it's hard to find fault with the above statement. Also consider the below quote on the nature of Christ:

_"Look, the secular response to the Christ story always goes like this: he was a great prophet, obviously a very interesting guy, had a lot to say along the lines of other great prophets, be they Elijah, Muhammad, Buddha, or Confucius. But actually Christ doesn't allow you that. He doesn't let you off that hook. Christ says: No. I'm not saying I'm a teacher, don't call me teacher. I'm not saying I'm a prophet. I'm saying: "I'm the Messiah." I'm saying: "I am God incarnate." And people say: No, no, please, just be a prophet. A prophet, we can take. You're a bit eccentric. We've had John the Baptist eating locusts and wild honey, we can handle that. But don't mention the "M" word! Because, you know, we're gonna have to crucify you. And he goes: No, no. I know you're expecting me to come back with an army, and set you free from these creeps, but actually I am the Messiah. At this point, everyone starts staring at their shoes, and says: Oh, my God, he's gonna keep saying this. So what you're left with is: either Christ was who He said He was—the Messiah—or a complete nutcase. I mean, we're talking nutcase on the level of Charles Manson. This man was like some of the people we've been talking about earlier. This man was strapping himself to a bomb, and had "King of the Jews" on his head, and, as they were putting him up on the Cross, was going: OK, martyrdom, here we go. Bring on the pain! I can take it. I'm not joking here. The idea that the entire course of civilization for over half of the globe could have its fate changed and turned upside-down by a nutcase, for me, that's farfetched …"_

Again, based on these statements it's hard to deny he has the basics right...


----------



## MrMerlin777

My understanding of Bono is that he was raised Church of Ireland (Anglican) and that he and his wife (not that it means much) were indeed married in a Church of Ireland ceremony. I also have read that he is raising his children in that church as well. Bono himself seems uncomfortable with the church as a whole and does seem to "play the lone Christian" as it were. 

That said, interviews I've read and seen with Paul Hewson (Bono's real name) seem to suggest that his faith in Christ is genuine.

BTW, the OP could contain Alice Cooper in the list as he has been in films as well.


----------



## Josiah

Is Bob Ross a Christian????


----------



## JBaldwin

Erin Moran from "Happy Days" says she became a "born again Christian" after she left the show.


----------



## staythecourse

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Steve McQueen
> 
> Didn't know that.



Ditto. I need to hear _that_ story


----------



## BJClark

Zenas;



> Every actor on that list that I've looked up has been a member of the LDS cult.



As I said when I posted the list...



> Now, I wouldn't call some of these "Christians" but here is a list that I found..


----------



## BJClark

InevitablyReformed;



> I read recently in National Review in their "The Week" section that Miley Cyrus just posed for Vanity Fair Magazine wearing nothing but a bedsheet. She's 15 and her father was with her and gave his consent to the photo shoot. This is wrong on so many levels I can't even start the list...



I've seen the photo's and I agree they were wrong on so many levels..

There were a couple of the pictures of her and her dad where they looked more like lovers than father/daughter, they were very inappropriate.


----------



## Reformingstudent

Josiah said:


> Is Bob Ross a Christian????



He reminds me of Philip Yancey.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine

Someone mentioned Mandy Moore which i can confirm is unfortunately anything but true.

Some powerful Christians in the industry are director/screenwriter Randall Wallace, best known for penning "Braveheart" and writing and directing "We Were Soldiers" and "The Man in the Iron Mask"; his current projects include writing screen adaptations of "Atlas Shrugged" and "The Screwtape Letters"

Mega-producer Ralph Winter helmed the X-Men series and has thrown his weight behind "The Screwtape Letters" as well.

Fellow Baylor University alumni and screenwriters Michael Brandt and Derek Haas command seven figure salaries for their work after penning the recent remake of "3:10 to Yuma".

Devilishly handsome Travis Speegle is a rogue maverick who cunningly thumps his bible on the backlots of most major Hollywood studios; he spends his spare time beating off the ladies with that same Bible, but they keep on a' comin'.


----------



## staythecourse

*Hey Travis*

This must be you.

OK Maybe not. Stockton's a ways from LA


----------



## Zenas

Travis,

You sound like a man who needs high priced legal representation from a young lawyer in 2 years...


----------



## No Longer A Libertine

staythecourse said:


> This must be you


I've seen that but no it isn't, I'm actually in the process of suing him...just kidding.


----------



## staythecourse

My mistake...Not many Travis Speegles out there I'd assume.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine

staythecourse said:


> My mistake...Not many Travis Speegles out there I'd assume.


What's funny is I think both of us are in California, go figure.

PS exercise is for sissies who can't will themselves into great shape.


----------



## staythecourse

Give me a break.


----------



## Ivan

staythecourse said:


> My mistake...Not many Travis Speegles out there I'd assume.



Not many Ivan Schoens either. I was looking rounding the net for information for my family names and I found one more Ivan Schoen in Florida. He's 76 years old. 

Probably a nice chap.


----------



## Theoretical

Zenas said:


> Travis,
> 
> You sound like a man who needs high priced legal representation from a young lawyer in 2 years...


Seconded!

(From a future lawyer too)


----------



## Stephen

BJClark said:


> It's said Mandy Moore is, and Willie Ames of (Eight is Enough--and of course Bibleman)
> 
> Now, I wouldn't call some of these "Christians" but here is a list that I found..
> 
> Famous Christians in Sports, Entertainment, More
> 
> Actors
> Willie Aames - former actor ("Eight is Enough") turned "Bibleman"
> Corbin Allred - actor, "Robin Hood: Men in Tights"; "Teen Angel"
> Billy Barty - actor, famed "Little People" activist, "Willow"
> Justine Bateman - actress
> Gary Burghoff - actor ("Radar O'Reilly" on M.A.S.H.)
> Gary Busey - actor
> Kirk Cameron - actor, "Growing Pains"
> Carl Clarfalio - actor ("The Thing" in Corman's FF film)
> Lacey Chabert - Actress from "Party of Five"
> Anna Chlumsky - Actress
> Deezer D - Actor on "E.R.", Christian rapper
> Anne B. Davis - "Alice" on the Brady Bunch
> Clifton Davis - movie star
> Hazel Dawn - movie star
> Laraine Day - movie star
> Mark Deakins - actor ("Star Trek: Insurrection", Axum on "Star Trek: Voyager")
> Donna Douglas - actress ("Ellie May Clampett" on "Beverly Hillbillies")
> Roma Downey - actress on "Touched by an Angel"
> Robert Duvall - actor
> Aaron Eckhart - movie star ("The Pledge", "Erin Brockovich", "Possession", etc.)
> Dale Evans (1912-2001) - actress
> Kim Fields - actor, "Facts of Life"
> Rhonda Fleming - movie star
> Mel Gibson - movie star
> Ryan Gosling - actor ("The Believer", Hercules on "Young Hercules")
> Andy Griffith - actor, "Andy Griffith Show"
> Charlton Heston - actor, "The Ten Commandments"
> Tom Hanks - movie star
> Dean Jagger - movie star (Academy Award for "Twelve O'Clock High", etc.)
> Dean Jones - movie star
> Danny Kamekona - actor (popular Hawaiian actor; "Hawaii 5-O"; Miyagi's rival "Sato" in "Karate Kid II")
> Richard Kiel - actor; Jaws in The Spy Who Loved Me; Moonraker
> Carol Lawrence - singer/dancer/actress, once married to Robert Goulet
> Olivia Newton-John - popular Australian-born singer, actress
> Bruce Marchiano - actor, Jesus in The Gospel According to Matthew
> Gavin McLeod - actor, Captain Stubing on The Love Boat
> Terry Moore - Academy Award-nominated actress (Come Back, Little Sheba, etc.)
> Tia and Tamer Mowry - Actresses on Sister Sister
> Robert Newman - actor
> Chuck Norris - actor, "Walker Texas Ranger"
> Austen O'Brian - actor on Promised Land
> Merlin Olsen - football player, actor (Little House on the Prairie; Aaron's Way)
> Jennifer O'Neill - actor
> Donny Osmond and Marie Osmond - popular singers, TV show hosts
> Kelly Packard - Wonder Years; Blossom; Step By Step; Baywatch; Boy Meets World
> Austin Peck - Soap Opera actor
> Pat Priest - actress ("Marilyn Munster" on The Munsters TV show; Easy Come, Easy Go w/Elvis Presley)
> Della Reese - actress, "Touched by an Angel"
> Judge Reinhold - actor
> Fred Rogers - "Mr. Rogers Neighborhood"
> Roy Rogers (1911-1998) - TV star
> Mickey Rooney - actor
> Jane Russell - movie star
> John Schneider - actor, "The Dukes of Hazzard", founder, FaithWorks!
> Connie Seleca - actress
> Nancy Stafford - actress, Matlock; MacGyver
> David Suchet - actor ("Hercule Poirot" on the PBS series Mystery)
> Mr T. - Actor
> Russ Tamblyn - actor (Peyton Place, West Side Story, etc.)
> Ben Vereen - Actor
> Paul Walker - movie star (Varsity Blues, Meet the Deedles, The Fast and the Furious, etc.)
> Robert Walker - actor (Strangers on a Train, etc.)
> Lisa Whelchel - actress, The Facts of Life
> Johnny Whitaker - actor, Family Affair
> Demond Wilson - actor, Lamont Sanford
> Marie Windsor - movie star
> Elijah Wood - actor
> Heather Young - TV star, Land of Giants
> Loretta Young - movie star (Best Actress Academy Award for The Farmer's Daughter)
> 
> TV/Movie Producers and Directors
> Martha Williamson - executive producer "Touched by an Angel"
> John Woo - director, "Mission Impossible II", "Broken Arrow"
> Don Bluth - animation director/producer (Land Before Time; Titan A.E.; The Secret of NIMH; etc.)
> Richard Dutcher - director/screenwriter/actor (Girl Crazy; God's Army)
> Kieth Merrill (Academy award-winning IMAX director; "The Great American Cowboy; "Amazon", etc.)
> Jerry Molen - movie producer (Schindler's List; Jurassic Park, Twister; Hook; Rain Man; etc.)
> Richard Rich - animation director (The King and I; The Black Cauldron)
> Ken Wales - producer, "Christy"
> Michael Warren - producer, "Family Matters"



Willie Ames, Kirk Cameron, and Clifton Davis (a minister in California) are solid believers. Mel Gibson, a Roman Catholic, who is very active in the Tridetine Rite, and prone to outbursts and drunkeness, Della Reese, a minister in a new age cult in California, and Martha Williamson, a new ager are *not *Christians.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

> Willie Ames



Was he not a Puritan?


----------



## Stephen

InevitablyReformed said:


> Reformingstudent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve McQueen
> 
> Didn't know that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's news to me as well.
> 
> Glad to hear Miley Cyrus is a believer in Christ. Know she's been going through a rough time of it lately. May God keep her safe in the industry she works in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read recently in National Review in their "The Week" section that Miley Cyrus just posed for Vanity Fair Magazine wearing nothing but a bedsheet. She's 15 and her father was with her and gave his consent to the photo shoot. This is wrong on so many levels I can't even start the list...
> 
> Daniel
Click to expand...



Yes, would any of you allow your daughter to pose for a magazine, and then tell the world you are "born again?" I don't think so.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Willie Ames
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was he not a Puritan?
Click to expand...


----------



## Stephen

ColdSilverMoon said:


> Two you may not think of: Bono and Bettie Page.
> 
> Bono might not be that surprising, other than the fact that it's hard to imagine the lead singer of one of the top 5 all-time great rock bands being a believer. But he does make a clear profession of faith, and in a recent interview basically said you had to believe Christ or reject Him, and that there was no middle ground (he claims to believe in Him). When you think about it, about the worst thing U2 does is use profanity in some of their concerts. Their lyrics are relatively "clean" otherwise. So, I would tend to accept his profession of faith as legitimate.
> 
> As for Bettie Page, she was one of the first and still "greatest" nude pin-up models of the 1950's. She had a somewhat strange conversion experience in her 40's, and became reclusive afterwards, but is said to have maintained her faith, despite some serious mental problems. I'm not sure of the exact nature of her belief, but from what I've heard it was a real repentance and faith.



The idea that Bono from U2 is a believer has been circulated for years. I like his music but until I see a real change in his life, I will not be convinced he is a believer. He was raised a Papist and knows about holiness as much as the average pagan. He is a strong humanitarian but this does not make one a Christian.


----------



## Stephen

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bono from what I understand is a "Mel Gibson"-type RC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he would profess to be evangelical.
Click to expand...


What does that mean? Is he an active member of a church? I know people that profess to be evangelical and are as pagan as they come. I have heard the obscenities like four letter words, that I will not repeat, come from his lips. I am not convinced.


----------



## Stephen

Calvin'scuz said:


> Stephen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all are getting me riled up. Amen and pass the ammunition!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I get an amen.   are Reformed people allowed to shout amen or is that a charismatic thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course we are, its know as being Reforismatic.
Click to expand...


----------



## Stephen

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Willie Ames
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was he not a Puritan?
Click to expand...


Yes, he was.


----------



## caddy

Interesting read on Hanks

According to this link: http://film.guardian.co.uk/The_Oscars_1999/Story/0,,36640,00.html

He became a believer at age 14.





Also:
http://www.ldsfilm.com/actors/TomHanks.html


----------



## KenPierce

Pretty dubious list:

Donny and Marie are Mormons after all.
And Gary Busey is crazy. I think he has a church in his living room.
Given Justine Bateman's guest role on ARrested Development, I doubt she has a credible profession.


----------



## BertMulder

Galatians220 said:


> If anyone wants the name of the denomination that publishes that tract & would like to see if it's still in print, just send me a PM... I will abide by their wishes not to go really public with their stance on "what's wrong" with play-acting.
> 
> Margaret



Margaret, is any of these the pamphlet in question?

Lol, we are open about our beliefs in that respect, seeing they are freely available on the interweb.

The Evil of Drama
THE CHRISTIAN AND THE FILM ARTS
The Christian and Entertainment -- by Rev. Dale Kuiper


----------



## Galatians220

BertMulder said:


> Galatians220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone wants the name of the denomination that publishes that tract & would like to see if it's still in print, just send me a PM... I will abide by their wishes not to go really public with their stance on "what's wrong" with play-acting.
> 
> Margaret
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Margaret, is any of these the pamphlet in question?
> 
> Lol, we are open about our beliefs in that respect, seeing they are freely available on the interweb.
> 
> The Evil of Drama
> THE CHRISTIAN AND THE FILM ARTS
> The Christian and Entertainment -- by Rev. Dale Kuiper
Click to expand...

 
Yep: "The Evil of Drama" is it... A good pamphlet with much for us to think about as to who we are in Jesus Christ and how we are to spend our waking hours (if we are regenerate, we are to spend *all *of them to His glory)... And I fail _constantly. _TCM runs something like "A Night at the Opera" or any other Marx brothers. movie or "early Woody Allen" like "Take the Money and Run" or "What's Up, Tiger Lily?" or any other comedy and -- I'm there in front of it... 

The denomination at issue was "not interested in the Detroit area" when I was fervently looking to bring some Reformed congregation here. The FCoS(Cont.) was. 'Nuff said about the former.

Also: "Bono as Born-Again Christian..." No, I thought that was actually "Bono as Subject of Urban (Christian) Legend."   And then I found this: WORLD Magazine | Today's News, Christian Views. (Addendum: you can find this article in its entirety by Googling "Is Bono a Christian?" The link here only takes you to a synopsis of the article. "World Mag:" BOO!)

Stephen Charnock's admonition that "it is a grave sin to presume to judge the state of another man's soul," whether saved or lost, still holds for me.

As to all of these people: _I just don't know._ We won't know until we "get there" ourselves.

Margaret


----------



## Ivan

Galatians220 said:


> Stephen Charnock's admonition that "it is a grave sin to presume to judge the state of another man's soul," whether saved or lost, still holds for me.
> 
> As to all of these people: _I just don't know._ We won't know until we "get there" ourselves.



AMEN!! Well said, sister Margaret!


----------



## reformedman

although deceased:
cecil b. demill?


----------



## Galatians220

reformedman said:


> although deceased:
> cecil b. demill?


 
I don't know; this doesn't paint a real pretty (Christian) picture of him:
The religion of director Cecil B. DeMille.

Margaret


----------



## ColdSilverMoon

Stephen said:


> The idea that Bono from U2 is a believer has been circulated for years. I like his music but until I see a real change in his life, I will not be convinced he is a believer. He was raised a Papist and knows about holiness as much as the average pagan. He is a strong humanitarian but this does not make one a Christian.



Stephen, if you look at his quotes I posted above it's hard to argue he has a pretty genuine faith. As for a "real change in his life," I'm not sure what you mean other than his language, which is admittedly pretty salty. I tend to be as skeptical as anyone about "celebrity Christians," but I'm pretty convinced Bono is a true believer. He may need to mature in some areas, but don't we all?


----------



## calgal

Zenas said:


> Every actor on that list that I've looked up has been a member of the LDS cult.



Chuck Norris would not appreciate that..... 

# When the Boogeyman goes to sleep every night, he checks his closet for Chuck Norris.
# Chuck Norris can slam a revolving door.

# Chuck Norris does not get frostbite. Chuck Norris bites frost


----------



## Zenas

Yeah, there's nothing I've ever seen from Bono that would lead me to question the credibility of his confession. I rather appreciate the unwaivering witness he's given a reporter or two about the exclusivity of Christ as the only Savior of mankind. Due to him being... him, the reporters seem to humble themselves rather than cross ways with Bono, the humanitarian that puts humanitarians to shame. *shrug*

As to Chuck Norris, I didn't look him up, because I don't question really whether he is a believer or not. So far as I know, he is.


----------



## caddy

calgal said:


> Zenas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every actor on that list that I've looked up has been a member of the LDS cult.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuck Norris would not appreciate that.....
> 
> # When the Boogeyman goes to sleep every night, he checks his closet for Chuck Norris.
> # Chuck Norris can slam a revolving door.
> 
> # Chuck Norris does not get frostbite. Chuck Norris bites frost
Click to expand...

 
Chuck jokes are a Riot!


----------



## Kevin

Galatians220 said:


> jaybird0827 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Olivia Newton-John?
> 
> For real????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a recent quote from her fan site:
> *Quotes*
> 
> _*"To me luxury is to be at home with my daughter, and the occasional massage doesn't hurt." -Olivia Newton-John.*_
> 
> The "Patrick McDermott gone missing" episode remains a bit tawdry...
> 
> "Fruit of the spirit?" Hopefully, in the bud, but -- not overly obvious right now.
> 
> Margaret
Click to expand...



Not sure that I understand your comment? Did you mean to imply that staying home with your daughter or getting a massage shows a lack "fruit of the Spirit"?


----------



## Galatians220

calgal said:


> Zenas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every actor on that list that I've looked up has been a member of the LDS cult.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuck Norris would not appreciate that.....
> 
> # When the Boogeyman goes to sleep every night, he checks his closet for Chuck Norris.
> # Chuck Norris can slam a revolving door.
> 
> # Chuck Norris does not get frostbite. Chuck Norris bites frost
Click to expand...

 
Gail,

My son sent me this site a couple of weeks ago; you might be interested in it. I was ROFLOL when I first saw it: Chuck Norris Facts

Margaret


----------



## Galatians220

Kevin said:


> Galatians220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaybird0827 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Olivia Newton-John?
> 
> For real????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a recent quote from her fan site:
> *Quotes*
> 
> _*"To me luxury is to be at home with my daughter, and the occasional massage doesn't hurt." -Olivia Newton-John.*_
> 
> The "Patrick McDermott gone missing" episode remains a bit tawdry...
> 
> "Fruit of the spirit?" Hopefully, in the bud, but -- not overly obvious right now.
> 
> Margaret
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure that I understand your comment? Did you mean to imply that staying home with your daughter or getting a massage shows a lack "fruit of the Spirit"?
Click to expand...

 
No, no -- to me, "luxury" recently was spending the day before Mother's Day at the Toledo Zoo, just my son and I... No, that's not what I meant. Our children are our good gifts from the Lord, and massages, too, are good (I'm somewhat younger than Olivia Newton-John, but close enough that yeah, there's some arthritis, and massages feel pretty good, especially when done by a *good* physical therapist)...

No, I guess "luxury," real luxury -- might consist in some mention of the benefits of knowing the Lord, but maybe (probably) I'm being too judgmental and legalistic - again. The Patrick McDermott episode in ONJ's life is a little questionable. 

I do like her videos still. Here's one of my favorites, a duet with the great Anthony Warlow (seems totally unknown in this country, but he's a musical star in Australia - for obvious good reason):

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_m0i0G6qTz8]YouTube - Anthony and Olivia[/ame]

One reason this is so special to me is that both of these two stars also are cancer survivors...

Once again, *I don't know* anything about Olivia Newton-John's eternal destiny, or her current spiritual state. And I admit to presumption in judging whether that one pat answer of hers was evidence of "fruit of the Spirit."

Margaret


----------



## Zenas

Apparently Michael Clark Duncan of _Green Mile_ fame professes to be a Christian.


----------



## Clay7926

Current WWE wrestlers Chris Jericho and Shawn Michaels are also reported to be believers. I read Michael's testimony a few years back, and it's pretty amazing (it began with him reading a Bible his wife bought him for Christmas a few years ago, and he states that as he read, he was convinced that the Bible is truly God's word). 

Not quite on the level of hollywood superstar, but I figured that it's worth mentioning.


----------



## Ex Nihilo

Russell Crowe makes some ambiguous claims to faith...

FOXNews.com - Russell Crowe Plans to be Baptized in Chapel of His Australian Ranch - Celebrity Gossip | Entertainment News | Arts And Entertainment

Not sure what's going on there -- there doesn't seem to be any reference to Christ, but maybe there is more to it than Crowe explains. The whole story is pretty interesting... Crowe is certainly correct that it doesn't make much sense to baptize his children without being baptized himself... But baptism without reference to Christ makes even less sense.


----------



## staythecourse

Ex Nihilo said:


> Russell Crowe makes some ambiguous claims to faith...
> 
> FOXNews.com - Russell Crowe Plans to be Baptized in Chapel of His Australian Ranch - Celebrity Gossip | Entertainment News | Arts And Entertainment
> 
> Not sure what's going on there -- there doesn't seem to be any reference to Christ, but maybe there is more to it than Crowe explains. The whole story is pretty interesting... Crowe is certainly correct that it doesn't make much sense to baptize his children without being baptized himself... But baptism without reference to Christ makes even less sense.



I try not to be a stick in the mud but that is one lame testimony. I admit I am a doubting Thomas sometimes but "not until I see the" words "I have sinned and know Jesus alone can save" or something that looks like genuine realization of his state of being a dead man walking and Christ the giver of life.

I promise to ask for forgiveness if this is legit.

What is strange is that he's an Aussie and Pastor Winzer can probably verify that Australia (his neck of the woods anyway) is not known for religious activity among the people there, esp Christianity. Why would a Hollywood man and (an Australian one at that) bother with baptism? I bet his wife has something to do with it (hunch).


----------



## Ex Nihilo

staythecourse said:


> Ex Nihilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russell Crowe makes some ambiguous claims to faith...
> 
> FOXNews.com - Russell Crowe Plans to be Baptized in Chapel of His Australian Ranch - Celebrity Gossip | Entertainment News | Arts And Entertainment
> 
> Not sure what's going on there -- there doesn't seem to be any reference to Christ, but maybe there is more to it than Crowe explains. The whole story is pretty interesting... Crowe is certainly correct that it doesn't make much sense to baptize his children without being baptized himself... But baptism without reference to Christ makes even less sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I try not to be a stick in the mud but that is one lame testimony. I admit I am a doubting Thomas sometimes but "not until I see the" words "I have sinned and know Jesus alone can save" or something that looks like genuine realization of his state of being a dead man walking and Christ the giver of life.
> 
> I promise to ask for forgiveness if this is legit.
> 
> What is strange is that he's an Aussie and Pastor Winzer can probably verify that Australia (his neck of the woods anyway) is not known for religious activity among the people there, esp Christianity. Why would a Hollywood man and (an Australian one at that) bother with baptism? *I bet his wife has something to do with it (hunch).*
Click to expand...


Could be. Like you, I am by no means convinced that he believes in Christ (since he doesn't mention Christ), but it's odd to me that an unbeliever would have the impulse to baptize his children. You may be right that it's his wife's influence, but if that's the case, I wonder why he would discuss it with the media like this. It does sound like he disagrees with his own parents' approach of letting the children decide for themselves about God when they are old enough.

I also wonder who baptized the children -- clearly not a minister from a church that would demand the parents' profession of faith.


----------



## DeoOpt

Jame Doo of Star trek fame once came into an electronics store I was working in here in Washington State he and I had a pretty interesting conversation about God once But I neve asked what denomanation he was from (maybe Star fleet denomanation) < all kidding aside.


----------



## MrMerlin777

DeoOpt said:


> Jame Doo of Star trek fame once came into an electronics store I was working in here in Washington State he and I had a pretty interesting conversation about God once But I neve asked what denomanation he was from (maybe Star fleet denomanation) < all kidding aside.




Do you mean James Doohan(ie Mr Scott)?


----------



## DeoOpt

MrMerlin777 said:


> DeoOpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jame Doo of Star trek fame once came into an electronics store I was working in here in Washington State he and I had a pretty interesting conversation about God once But I neve asked what denomanation he was from (maybe Star fleet denomanation) < all kidding aside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean James Doohan(ie Mr Scott)?
Click to expand...


Yes, I guess the other letters I was typing got beamed up


----------



## bradstreet

I'd say the only 'old life' this woman has shed was another husband. She is still speaking like a _feminazi _and talking about a Jesus very different from mine. She's also embraced the Gnostic gospels. Not every Hollywood convert is the real thing. Jane Fonda created her own Christianity, much like the one preached by the Goddess Oprah.


----------

